# LED Headlight Upgrade



## txpotlicker87 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a 2007 Brute Force 650 4x4i that i want to upgrade the headlights to LED. However I'm having trouble finding bulbs that match. Anybody have any ideas on this.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Pull an old bulb out to check the part#, I just changed mine on a turned out they were #881 on 2007 Arctic cat 650 TRV, ordered LED on Amazon for $20, plug and play.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

DCUnger said:


> Pull an old bulb out to check the part#, I just changed mine on a turned out they were #881 on 2007 Arctic cat 650 TRV, ordered LED on Amazon for $20, plug and play.


After night driving the ATV with the new LED lights, I wish I would have upgraded years ago...

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XK8C9SF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I just put led's in my truck today, headlamps and fog lamps.


----------

